Ask HN: What's your favorite technical book? - lsr_ssri
======
yesenadam
(I'm not sure what _technical book_ means but..)

 _Concrete Mathematics_

------
dasmoth
"The Little Schemer" series ("Reasoned Schemer" was actually my first, but the
whole series seems great. Must order the dependent types volume...)

------
apog
Working Effectively with Legacy Code

~~~
xor_ax_ax
Code Complete and MMM bookend that nicely

------
xor_ax_ax
Hacker's Delight

